

MIT’s Introduction to Algorithms, Lectures 7, 8: Hashing - gtani
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/mit-introduction-to-algorithms-part-five/

======
stcredzero
There was a period of time when most of the computer science papers submitted
were about some variation on Hashing. You can solve a ridiculous number of
problems with it.

------
pkrumins
Thanks for submitting, gtani!

~~~
j2d2
Have you found your way to a startup?

~~~
pkrumins
Not yet. I just graduated, and I am taking time to play with things and learn
some stuff I really want to know!

~~~
j2d2
Great attitude. I'm about to do the same in December.

jdennis at gmail if you want someone to bounce ideas off.

